# Google Instant For The Bible!



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 17, 2010)

I just installed a Google Instant-like Bible search at SwiftBible.com :. Like Google Instant, But For The Bible! ...

The searching capabilities on this thing are really nice and really fast. You can string words together to find verses containing all of those words (e.g. "light life" only returns verses with both words)... You can search references (e.g. John 3:16-18)... You can search exact phrases by using quotation marks around your search phrase...

*And, my personal favorite feature, you can limit your search using the "+" sign...* searching for "prov 1 + wisdom" will return all occurrences of "wisdom" in Proverbs 1. "John 1-2 + light" will show you all occurences of "light" in John 1-2.

Most searches return in about 150 milliseconds. There is no need to press "enter" to search, the results will update live!

Please spread the word and click the Facebook "like" button if you enjoy using it!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 17, 2010)

That is cool.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow,this is handy,thanks alot for the tip!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 17, 2010)

No problem! Enjoy!


----------



## Curt (Sep 17, 2010)

Taylor, dos it support Macs?


----------



## Christopher88 (Sep 17, 2010)

cool


----------



## Messala (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool, Thanks.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 17, 2010)

Curt said:


> Taylor, dos it support Macs?


 
I actually haven't tried it on a Mac. It works on an iPad though!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 17, 2010)

Greetings All,

I have just made the NET Bible a translation choice on SwiftBible.com. Soon I will have it setup where it remembers your choice by default each time you visit the site, Lord willing.

With care in Christ...


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 18, 2010)

The WEB Bible is now available. The WEB is a modern, majority text translation that is in public domain.


----------



## Berean (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks, Taylor! This is a really nice resource...and getting better all the time.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 18, 2010)

Now how am I going to strengthen my arms??? No more of those 8lb. exhaustive concordances  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 18, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Now how am I going to strengthen my arms??? No more of those 8lb. exhaustive concordances  Thanks for the tip.


 
No Problem!


----------



## Rangerus (Sep 18, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice. Needs to show the total hit counts, though.

AMR


----------



## bookslover (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow! Just tried it out. Once you get a few more translations plugged in to it (ESV, etc.), it'll be even more useful.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 19, 2010)

That's neat, Taylor. Thanks.


----------



## Michael (Sep 19, 2010)

Good work man!


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Very fast, like the KJV default.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 19, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Nice. Needs to show the total hit counts, though.
> 
> AMR



This has been added per your request!


----------



## Curt (Sep 19, 2010)

Evidently, I'm missing something. When I follow the link I get a page with some info but I can't type anything in anywhere and I don't see anyplca eot do anything. Could it be that I can't use it with Chrome?


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 19, 2010)

Curt, it should work on Chrome... I've used it with Chrome quite a bit. What version of Chrome are you running?


----------



## Curt (Sep 19, 2010)

taylor, It's 6.0 - the most up-to-date.

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

OK, I got it. For some reason, the box into which you type the search phrase is very faint.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 19, 2010)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Needs to show the total hit counts, though.
> ...


Woo hoo!

AMR

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

Now for your next trick, try adding something along these lines:

Bible search statistics

AMR


----------

